# Harman pellet stove combustion blower stays on!



## jstal (Oct 17, 2008)

I just bought a Harman pellet stove and it seems to be working great, except that the combustion blower stays on all the time. I can't find anything on it in the owner's manual. I tried turning it off and unplugging it to get it to reset and see if that stopped it from running constantly, but no luck. What should I do? I like the idea of saving on my heating bill, but if the combustion blower stays on all the time, then I'll have an electric bill problem! LOL HELP! hh:


----------



## swalz (Oct 17, 2008)

I would call the dealer to have them check it out; I know mine will stay on for awhile after the fire has gone out to circulate what heat is left and keep smoke from entering the house but will shut down.


----------



## MSmith66 (Oct 17, 2008)

After shutting down your harman stove, it could take up to 1.50 hrs for your stove to shut down. Depending on how hot your stove is.    The ESP probe tells your stove to shut down after a probe has cooled down.


----------



## rona (Oct 17, 2008)

If it is anything like the PC45 it will stay on for up to 4 or 5 hours as a safety precaution.


----------



## jstal (Oct 17, 2008)

This is a Harman P68 pellet stove, so would would the combustion blower run 4 to 5 hours also?


----------



## rona (Oct 17, 2008)

I have some friends that have a p-68 and I can ask them. But how long has it run after it shut down? Maybe it will say in the book.
  The PC45 seemed to run a long time but it was a safety factor.


----------



## lessoil (Oct 17, 2008)

msmith66 said:
			
		

> After shutting down your harman stove, it could take up to 1.50 hrs for your stove to shut down. Depending on how hot your stove is.    The ESP probe tells your stove to shut down after a probe has cooled down.



I have never timed it but it does seem like a long time.
It takes a while for the fire and then the coals/embers to burn out.
Added to that time is the time for the burn pot/stove to cool down.

If I can remember I will try to time it.
With cold weather on its' way, that may not be possible.

Good Luck and do enjoy the Harman, we are!!


----------



## Gumbo (Oct 17, 2008)

Please post a reply once you time it. My stoves (p-68) b;owers operate until the embers are out and the stove is cooled. Maybe 30-40 minutes max depending on stove temp. A 4-5 hour long cool down sounds like something is wrong with any kind of stove. I'd check the exhaust stack probe, clean it and time the cool down. It may seem like a while the first few times you run it but after a while it becomes background noise and a non-issue.


----------



## cantman (Oct 17, 2008)

My Harman XXV combustion blower runs about one hour when I turn the stove "OFF".


----------



## BignBeefy (Oct 17, 2008)

Ours runs for about 1-2 hours after also.


----------



## lessoil (Oct 17, 2008)

Gumbo said:
			
		

> Please post a reply once you time it. My stoves (p-68) b;owers operate until the embers are out and the stove is cooled. Maybe 30-40 minutes max depending on stove temp. A 4-5 hour long cool down sounds like something is wrong with any kind of stove. I'd check the exhaust stack probe, clean it and time the cool down. It may seem like a while the first few times you run it but after a while it becomes background noise and a non-issue.



I timed it this morning.
It had a 10" flame when I turned it down  05:30
I noticed that the combustion blower was off around 07:00

1.5 hrs

Hope that helps!!


----------



## slheinlein (Oct 17, 2008)

My Harman XXV stays on for about an hour.  Sounds like you should be calling your dealer as something is not right.


----------



## tinkabranc (Oct 17, 2008)

jstal said:
			
		

> I just bought a Harman pellet stove and it seems to be working great, except that the combustion blower stays on all the time. I can't find anything on it in the owner's manual. I tried turning it off and unplugging it to get it to reset and see if that stopped it from running constantly, but no luck. What should I do? I like the idea of saving on my heating bill, but if the combustion blower stays on all the time, then I'll have an electric bill problem! LOL HELP! hh:



Please define:  "all the time"  
Just an hour or two after shutting down or all day long when not running?


----------



## swalz (Oct 17, 2008)

Gumbo said:
			
		

> I timed it this morning.
> It had a 10" flame when I turned it down 05:30
> I noticed that the combustion blower was off around 07:00
> 
> ...



That sounds about right, the stove will run for awhile at a lower burn slowly allowing the fire to go out. Then it will run the blower until it is cooled down then shut off.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 17, 2008)

jstal,  Where in WV are you? I'm in Wheeling. I've been wondering how widespread pellet stove use is here.


----------



## jstal (Oct 18, 2008)

Panhandler, I'm in Paden City. From what I've been hearing lately, there's been quite a demand on pellet stoves this year. Several people have told me they're only allowed a certain amount for their businesses and won't be able to get any more until February.
Also, for all who have posted about the combustion blower staying on....thanks for all your help! I contacted the dealer where we bought the stove, and he came out and checked it. Turns out, there was some sort of sensor messing up on the stove and they're going to fix it for me. Again, I really appreciate all the input. It helped us to narrow down the problem.


----------



## rona (Oct 18, 2008)

He probably meant the ESP probe which is a slender rod that sets in the exhaust system. It is a common thing to have them act up. Simple to replace and when you are cleaning the stove try not to damage them as bending them is a no no.


----------



## Panhandler (Oct 18, 2008)

jstal said:
			
		

> Panhandler, I'm in Paden City. From what I've been hearing lately, there's been quite a demand on pellet stoves this year. Several people have told me they're only allowed a certain amount for their businesses and won't be able to get any more until February.
> Also, for all who have posted about the combustion blower staying on....thanks for all your help! I contacted the dealer where we bought the stove, and he came out and checked it. Turns out, there was some sort of sensor messing up on the stove and they're going to fix it for me. Again, I really appreciate all the input. It helped us to narrow down the problem.



Glad to hear of another burner in the region. There is also a poster from Chester on here. You may need that stove Saturday night. Where did you buy your stove?


----------



## jstal (Oct 19, 2008)

I know it's suppose to be frost warnings on Sunday night. BRRRRRRR I got my stove at Apex True Value in Marietta, OH.
I couldn't think of the sensor that the dealer said was bad, but it turns out, it's the vacuum sensor. (guess I just had a blond moment there.) LOL


----------

